# New CDC Estimates: Fatality Rate For COVID-19 Drops Again



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





"What are the real chances of dying if you are infected with COVID-19? You’ll probably be surprised how low they are according to new numbers from the Center for Disease Control. We’ll state those numbers simply for those of you who aren’t crazy about math.

The CDC’s new estimate, for the first time, is broken down by age groups. Here is what the CDC calls its “current best estimate” of chances of dying from the virus if you get infected:

1 out of 34,000 for ages 0 to 19;

1 out of 5,000 for ages 20 to 49;

1 out of 200 for ages 50 to 69; and

1 out of 20 for ages 70 and up.

Here’s another way to look at the same numbers. If you get infected, your chances of surviving are as follows:

Age Group Probability of Survival

0-19: 99.997%
20-49: 99.98%
50-69: 99.5%
70+: 94.6%


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Not quite the death sentence that the Left would have us believe, but, we have been saying that from the beginning.


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

but I'm 70+


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Love the positivity. Those numbers are scary as heck for a lot of people, especially those with senior loved ones.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

fireweed farm said:


> Love the positivity. Those numbers are scary as heck for a lot of people, especially those with senior loved ones.


Mom is 75 and dad is 77. They must like the odds because they haven't slowed down!!! Of course they don't keep up with all this...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

This is great news! Now if the anti-maskers, anti-vaccine, anti-social distance people get their way and feed us to the fire only 2 million Americans will die instead of 3 million.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

TripleD said:


> Mom is 75 and dad is 77. They must like the odds because they haven't slowed down!!! Of course they don't keep up with all this...


This is true of my in laws. They’re 90 FIL is scared to death of it so he sends his 90 year old wife with her 92 year old sister to the store. Cant tell em any different.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

My grands are in their 90's and keep up with the virus closely. They are still living their lives with precautions, as one Grandpop said there beyond their sell by date and are sure as heck going to enjoy every day. Not gonna spend it locked up and scared to leave the house.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

fishhead said:


> This is great news! Now if the anti-maskers, anti-vaccine, anti-social distance people get their way and feed us to the fire only 2 million Americans will die instead of 3 million.


Are you ok? We still live in a Free country!!! I don't think you quoted me ???


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

a7736100 said:


> but I'm 70+



Unless you have health issues, the odds are even better. I'm 73 with no known health issues. Look at the numbers. You know as well as I that more than 1 out of 20 elderly people have health issues to one degree or another. Many have multiple health issues. For those folks it can be deadly. I'm recovering from Covid right now and still quarantining at home. Caught it from our oldest son and his family we think. They tested positive and had symptoms and we interacted with them. Find others near you who have had it and get their opinion of the virus. For all of us the symptoms were the same. Lethargy was the most pronounced. We slept more than normal and took naps throughout the day. You get up feeling fine and an hour later you're wore out again. It alters your sense of taste also. Some things have no taste and others have a taste but it tastes different than normal. We all had come and go headaches in different areas of our heads. No severe headaches. It feels like you are congested in the head with pressure behind your eyes but there is no mucus. Son called it a fake sinus infection. We all ran a slight fever at first usually only about 1 degree above normal and my son and I had one night of off and on chills. It lasted about 4 days and tapered off. The lethargy is the worst part if you are used to being active. I would say all our symptoms were mild. I see how a lot of young people with more energy might not even notice the symptoms but us older people are more aware of how our bodies normally function. All in all, I can say I have had head colds over the years that made me feel far worse,


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

fishhead said:


> This is great news! Now if the anti-maskers, anti-vaccine, anti-social distance people get their way and feed us to the fire only 2 million Americans will die instead of 3 million.


It is great news. Its always nice when things are turning out better than expected.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

It is beyond selfish to want to bankrupt people and businesses in some futile effort to vanquish a virus by making other people behave in a way against their own self interests. If it weren't a futile effort, it would be a worthwhile intellectual debate. But, this virus is here and will be for some time. You will have to learn to try to evade it or manage it yourself. It is unrealistic to ask everyone else to hide from it or a government/media enterprise to make everyone become terrified of it.


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

poppy said:


> .... I'm 73 with no known health issues. .... I'm recovering from Covid right now and still quarantining at home. .... For all of us the symptoms were the same. Lethargy was the most pronounced. We slept more than normal and took naps throughout the day. You get up feeling fine and an hour later you're wore out again. .... We all had come and go headaches in different areas of our heads. No severe headaches. It feels like you are congested in the head with pressure behind your eyes but there is no mucus. Son called it a fake sinus infection. We all ran a slight fever at first usually only about 1 degree above normal and my son and I had one night of off and on chills...


From your description I wonder if I also had it. I had headaches, lethargy, chills. Several times I had shaking chills that I had to wrap myself with the electric blanket on high for a several hours. This was during warm days. I don't have a thermometer so I don't know if I had a temperature.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

a7736100 said:


> From your description I wonder if I also had it. I had headaches, lethargy, chills. Several times I had shaking chills that I had to wrap myself with the electric blanket on high for a several hours. This was during warm days. I don't have a thermometer so I don't know if I had a temperature.



You may well have had it. Not many of us run to the doctor every time we feel ill unless we get really sick. The estimates say millions more have had it than shown, most who had only mild or no symptoms. I hate getting the chills. Glad they only lasted one night. My temperature has been normal since that night.


----------



## Mt Silverback (Oct 6, 2017)

I am 66 yo and am tested every week for work and have remained negative all through this. The average for the covid as only diagnosis for death has remained very consistant at 6% of total deaths.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Mt Silverback said:


> I am 66 yo and am tested every week for work and have remained negative all through this. The average for the covid as only diagnosis for death has remained very consistant at 6% of total deaths.


Yes, and even that 6% number is likely high. Lots of us older folks, and some younger ones, walking around with undiagnosed medical issues. Most of us get bloodwork and a physical yearly but they do not catch a lot of things. We've all known people who doctored regularly who died rather suddenly from a heart attack, cancer, or some other malady they or their doctor didn't know they had.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

a7736100 said:


> but I'm 70+


Then you need to take more precautions than most others.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fishhead said:


> This is great news! Now if the anti-maskers, anti-vaccine, anti-social distance people get their way and feed us to the fire only 2 million Americans will die instead of 3 million.


You should get some original material.
Parroting the same tired, irrational lines gets you nowhere.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Faucci said today he is against shutting down the economy so now everyone should be against it. 

He is THE scientist behind the hype after all.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

It’s good we were cautious with this thing early on.

many of us should remain cautious.

but we also should go on with life, and enjoy life.

Some politicians have gone power mad, and want to control how everyone lives. Some general public agrees with that.

I don’t think that is a healthy way to govern, or to live. With one person ultimatums, or in fear.

8 months into this deal, we need to move forward and those that need to be extra cautious should do so. Those that wish to move forward with life also should have that normal human right.

we don’t ban skate parks, or driving, or living where it gets below zero, even tho such things have risk and dangers.

we learn to balance the risks with the living, and move forward.

social distancing and washing hands more is a good idea every cold and flu season, and so on.
We need to go on living, as we all feel comfortable at our own level. The govt shackles and public shaming some want to continue is a terrible thing.

oppertunity for those who want to or need to remain extra cautious should, of course, be available.

Paul


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> Faucci said today he is against shutting down the economy so now everyone should be against it.
> 
> He is THE scientist behind the hype after all.


I can’t help myself;

did that leak out early? I can’t imagine him saying thatuntil November 4th or so?



Paul


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

rambler said:


> I can’t help myself;
> 
> did that leak out early? I can’t imagine him saying thatuntil November 4th or so?
> 
> ...


Saw it on the news yesterday.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

fireweed farm said:


> Love the positivity. Those numbers are scary as heck for a lot of people, especially those with senior loved ones.


Positivity is bad?
Remember, Joe Biden said 180 million have died from it, so be afraid.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

fireweed farm said:


> Love the positivity. Those numbers are scary as heck for a lot of people, especially those with senior loved ones.



If you think these numbers are scary as heck, don't look at the death stats for heart disease, cancer, and other things. You'll be afraid to leave home. But, maybe you are. I don't know. BTW, many of those other killers are preventable in many cases and yet government has no draconian rules to prevent them like it does Covid. Why is that?


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

poppy said:


> If you think these numbers are scary as heck, don't look at the death stats for heart disease, cancer, and other things. You'll be afraid to leave home. But, maybe you are. I don't know. BTW, many of those other killers are preventable in many cases and yet government has no draconian rules to prevent them like it does Covid. Why is that?


This is on top of those numbers. But you know that.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> Positivity is bad?
> Remember, Joe Biden said 180 million have died from it, so be afraid.


I thought it was 200 million and he had been in the Senate for 180 years? Numbers!!! So confusing!!


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

[


fireweed farm said:


> This is on top of those numbers. But you know that.



You missed the point. Those other things each kill far more people each year than Covid and yet government, news people, and Covid fear mongers never mention them or demand any actions to save lives.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the point. Those other things each kill far more people each year than Covid and yet government, news people, and Covid fear mongers never mention them or demand any actions to save lives.


Lots of research and money is being spent on those diseases. They are however not contagious. They can not be compared with how transmission is prevented.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Lots of research and money is being spent on those diseases. They are however not contagious. They can not be compared with how transmission is prevented.



Nonsense. Most of those deaths are completely preventable if you really care about lives and don't mind giving up your liberties.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> Nonsense. Most of those deaths are completely preventable if you really care about lives and don't mind giving up your liberties.


That is funny right there.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

painterswife said:


> That is funny right there.


Heart disease is the number one cause of death. And yes, it's completely preventable. It's not something that happens to people. It's something they do to themselves. Same with many cancers.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Farmerga said:


> I thought it was 200 million and he had been in the Senate for 180 years? Numbers!!! So confusing!!


180 million, 200 million, close enough. it scares the peasants and shows Joe cares.
They'll just blame his numbers on Trump


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fireweed farm said:


> This is on top of those numbers. But *you know that*.


I know you dodged the *question.*



poppy said:


> BTW, many of those other killers are preventable in many cases and yet government has *no draconian rules to prevent them like it does Covid. Why is that?*





painterswife said:


> Lots of research and money is being spent on those diseases. They are however *not contagious*. They can not be compared with* how transmission is prevented*.


That's not the point.
Actual words matter.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kinderfeld said:


> Heart disease is the number one cause of death. And yes, it's completely preventable. It's not something that happens to people. It's something they do to themselves. Same with many cancers.


They do to themselves. They don't pass it on to others. It is not contagious.


----------



## Mt Silverback (Oct 6, 2017)

Every year people catch a cold or the flue and die. Mass majority of them have some preexisting condition that exacerbates those preexisting conditions. Weather the conditions are self inflicted or not matters little, they are all end up as a statistic on some bureaucratic spread sheet.

The tragedy here is all the jobs lost due to a panic driven response to a cold. Those lives lost are a tragedy to the families of those lost. However, to the mother who is left facing the prospect of stealing food for her baby because of a lost income is just as tragic to that mother. My heart go's out to both, equally!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Mt Silverback said:


> Every year people catch a cold or the flue and die. Mass majority of them have some preexisting condition that exacerbates those preexisting conditions. Weather the conditions are self inflicted or not matters little, they are all end up as a statistic on some bureaucratic spread sheet.
> 
> The tragedy here is all the jobs lost due to a panic driven response to a cold. Those lives lost are a tragedy to the families of those lost. However, to the mother who is left facing the prospect of stealing food for her baby because of a lost income is just as tragic to that mother. My heart go's out to both, equally!


You have been here three years and one of few words! Great point...


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I look at Covid as something people believe or don't believe in what's being said. Kind of like abortion or the death penalty. You are either for it or against it. There's not a lot of middle ground. My biggest problem is that everyone thinks that everyone else should share their opinion. I wear a mask because I have no choice in my state. (well, technically I suppose I could just pay the fine). I naturally socially distance because I don't like people much not because the state said I had too. Wear a mask, don't wear a mask. Whatever...no sense arguing about it. If you're truly scared of catching the virus, stay home. Easy peasy.....no need to get all crazy on those of us who choose to lead our lives without fear.


----------



## Mt Silverback (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh my. I should have added, I am unwilling to give up what few freedoms I have left for the presumed safety those chains would provide me. I am sad to say that I will be faced with that very prospect very soon. No vaccine, no work.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If the selfishness that I see in many of these posts had existed in WWII I think we would have lost the war. I would never have guessed that so many people would twist and contort every aspect of this pandemic to try to deny it's existence. They'll deny deny deny and then turn right around and believe the president who is a fire hose of lies.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

fishhead said:


> If the selfishness that I see in many of these posts had existed in WWII I think we would have lost the war. I would never have guessed that so many people would twist and contort every aspect of this pandemic to try to deny it's existence. They'll deny deny deny and then turn right around and believe the president who is a fire hose of lies.


Are you saying it's all political?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

fishhead said:


> If the selfishness that I see in many of these posts had existed in WWII I think we would have lost the war. I would never have guessed that so many people would twist and contort every aspect of this pandemic to try to deny it's existence. They'll deny deny deny and then turn right around and believe the president who is a fire hose of lies.


It is not selfish to want to open your business that provides you and your family with a livelihood and others with employment to do the same. It is selfish to demand others shut their business simply because YOU believe it will make you safer when there is no rational thought behind that belief. This virus is simply not a logical reason to shutter the economy in the fashion that some states have. That is obvious. The reasons they have is open for debate.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

fishhead said:


> If the selfishness that I see in many of these posts had existed in WWII I think we would have lost the war. I would never have guessed that so many people would twist and contort every aspect of this pandemic to try to deny it's existence. They'll deny deny deny and then turn right around and believe the president who is a fire hose of lies.


It’s not a matter of denying Covid existence. It’s a matter of actually paying attention to the math. It’s a matter of paying attention to what some predicted would happen and those who cannot seem to be able to realize what is really happening. Very very small percentage of the people are going to die from covid from what we see so far. Way past time to get realistic. 

It’s a matter of paying attention to the consequences of the ridiculous measures being forced on people. Relying on someone else’s handkerchief for your safety is ridiculous. The surgical mask we see many wearing are of next to no use other than insuring that you do not cough on someone else due to your poor manners. Why after all of these months do we not have mask with proven safety values on the shelf ? Because they are not needed it would seem. Get a clue. 

Having our economy wrecked for years is ridiculous. 

It’s very likely when there is a 3rd world war that many of those that you ridicule are the ones who’s logic and common sense will be used to come to our aid. Not the people who are unable to be responsible for them self’s for the good of this nation.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

The whole Covid thing is nothing but confusion. Yes, we have a previously unknown virus but they are pretty common. Never before have we seen such confusion caused by one. Every supposed "doctor" you watch on YouTube has a different opinion and advice. The CDC changes their advice every few days. Dr. Fauci talks in circles. The media blows up every negative story about it up and gullible people believe it. We had 2 reports, that's right 2, a week or so apart saying those 2 people had been re-infected after recovering and I think the stories were even repeated here. That's 2 cases out of over 33,000,000 worldwide. A few days ago I saw an article saying many of those with mild symptoms are left with lifelong damage from the virus. Think about that. Sounds terrible doesn't it? It is total BS. This virus hasn't been around a year yet so there is no way anyone can say anyone has lifelong damage from it. Confusion. Anyone who has read the Bible knows who the author of confusion is. Yet some people crave it.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

fishhead said:


> If the selfishness that I see in many of these posts had existed in WWII I think we would have lost the war. I would never have guessed that so many people would twist and contort every aspect of this pandemic to try to deny it's existence. They'll deny deny deny and then turn right around and believe the president who is a fire hose of lies.


_"try to deny it's existence"_ please show me where anyone is doing that.

There is a vast difference between denying its existence and questioning the response. And if you're going to invoke WWII, frankly the _abject terror_ I see in many of these posts would have had the world capitulating to Hitler and Mussolini.

Those of us questioning the response have also shared our _fact-based_ reasons for our skepticism. Haven't seen all that much in support of the measures. I also haven't seen much concern for the fallout either. It's as if the lockdown doesn't have _any_ negative consequences.

Here's yet another one - what about the children?








The Students Left Behind by Remote Learning


The desire to protect children may put their long-term well-being at stake.




www.newyorker.com





I keep hearing that 200,000 dead is "unacceptable". Yet again, I ask: since ZERO dead is impossible, how many IS acceptable? 100,000? 50,000? 1,000? And at what cost? How much OTHER damage are you willing to sustain to make it happen?


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I look at this the same way i do tornados. The only time I have ever been hurt by a tornado was when I tried to run from it. It took out the pump house and hit me with a piece of that wavy metal. I haven't run from one since.
If God wants to send a tornado to take me home, or an illness, I am not gonna hide anymore.
Yes when I have to leave home (I have hermit tendencies anyway) I wear a mask.
I survived cancer, anything else is a bonus. 

I am extra cautious when out because my Beloved is end stage renal failure and I don't want to bring him anything. Lately though he says enough already.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fishhead said:


> They'll deny deny deny and then turn right around and believe the president who is a fire hose of lies.


If you want to talk about the President you're in the wrong place.
If you want to comment on denial, then look at those who insist the world needs to be shut down due to a virus with a 99% survival rate.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Well if I catch and die someone on here will let you know. I've had to go in several houses " who said" they were positive. I did spare my nephews and handymen from this killing field!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

fishhead said:


> If the selfishness that I see in many of these posts had existed in WWII I think we would have lost the war. I would never have guessed that so many people would twist and contort every aspect of this pandemic to try to deny it's existence. They'll deny deny deny and then turn right around and believe the president who is a fire hose of lies.


DT said on TV in interviews on TV. he lied about the number of people that had the Virus so people would not get so upset. What a dump ass.


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

Bear in mind that 1 in a million is still 100% if it happens to you...

Another consideration that these numbers don't address is the risk of a) hospitalization and b) long term impairment.  
My partner in my medical practice competes in the half iron man competitions 1-2x per year. He's 56. I'm 54. I wasn't really worried about Covid. That is, I wasn't until he got it. He nearly died, but thankfully pulled through. But now, ~3 months after he "recovered", his lung capacity is still only 60-70% of what it was before hand. It was a month before he could work a full clinic without feeling exhausted. Even now, he can only run 2 miles before he's completely exhausted - he used to run 10 before he felt the same. Hate to think what it could do to me since I can't run 2 now.

There is no reason to live in fear. But that also doesn't mean you should ignore the risks and take no action. This is is a largely preventable disease. Avoid crowds, wear a mask, wash your hands. These are not terribly hard things to do. It doesn't seem unreasonable to me to do these things, and ask those around me to do them, to decrease the risk of getting and/or spreading the disease.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

101pigs said:


> DT said on TV in interviews on TV. he lied about the number of people that had the Virus so people would not get so upset. What a dump ass.


Should he have given the numbers that’s were being predicted ? Millions ? Guess that would be better.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

ArmyDoc said:


> Bear in mind that 1 in a million is still 100% if it happens to you...
> 
> Another consideration that these numbers don't address is the risk of a) hospitalization and b) long term impairment.
> My partner in my medical practice competes in the half iron man competitions 1-2x per year. He's 56. I'm 54. I wasn't really worried about Covid. That is, I wasn't until he got it. He nearly died, but thankfully pulled through. But now, ~3 months after he "recovered", his lung capacity is still only 60-70% of what it was before hand. It was a month before he could work a full clinic without feeling exhausted. Even now, he can only run 2 miles before he's completely exhausted - he used to run 10 before he felt the same. Hate to think what it could do to me since I can't run 2 now.
> ...


Sounds good. Can you tell me where i can get a masks to change out several times a day, the same as the doctors use ? You know, N95, or even better is fine with me. How about some for those around me ? If we are going to do it, let’s try doing it somewhat right. The mask we are seeing and how they are often times worn, waste of their and my time and effort. By the way its been plenty long enough to get mask production up so us people in the herd can access them. 

P.s. we are supposed to have n-95 mask at work due to our work environment, by law. What up with this lack of mask problem ?

If the mask, distance, and washing hands is all we need to do what going on with the colleges, grade schools, business’s, stores, etc ?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

ArmyDoc said:


> Bear in mind that 1 in a million is still 100% if it happens to you...
> 
> Another consideration that these numbers don't address is the risk of a) hospitalization and b) long term impairment.
> My partner in my medical practice competes in the half iron man competitions 1-2x per year. He's 56. I'm 54. I wasn't really worried about Covid. That is, I wasn't until he got it. He nearly died, but thankfully pulled through. But now, ~3 months after he "recovered", his lung capacity is still only 60-70% of what it was before hand. It was a month before he could work a full clinic without feeling exhausted. Even now, he can only run 2 miles before he's completely exhausted - he used to run 10 before he felt the same. Hate to think what it could do to me since I can't run 2 now.
> ...


Glad your partner recovered. I had it and know full well it can make you very lethargic and the lethargy is the slowest thing to leave. He had it much worse than I did and mine only lasted about a week. The lethargy gradually improved as soon as the other symptoms left and today is the first day I have felt 100% normal. Sounds like his is taking the same course but taking longer because he had a severe case. If he can run 2 miles, his lungs are doing pretty well and I would venture a guess that he will be back to running 10 miles in a month or less.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like we are about to find out if Hydroxychloroquine and UV lights really work


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

fireweed farm said:


> Looks like we are about to find out if Hydroxychloroquine and UV lights really work


I expected as much from you. Will you give them credit if it does?


----------



## Smashing Idols (Oct 2, 2020)

fireweed farm said:


> Love the positivity. Those numbers are scary as heck for a lot of people, especially those with senior loved ones.


I turn 68 10/04 and I'm not sweating these numbers at all! Everyone is more at risk of dying in a car crash, but do you think I'm going to stay "safe" at home or walk with a worthless mask? HA! I work 50 feet in the air in a bucket truck with a saw! Ienter Walmart and every place possible without a worthless mask. I have a gas mask if needed, but this is no pandemic; never was. It's a bioweapon created in China by eugenicist reduce-the-population Bill Gates of Hell and his co-conspirator A. Fauci, the WHO, the Communist Chinese Party to bring the planet under the power of the New World Order. I'm as averse to taking a covid test as I am to going to a hospital that receives $13,000 per covid patient! (Thank you George destroy-all-nations Soros and y'all Rothchilds!) With such a conflict of interest, what do YOU think the odds are that I wont be declared positive?? DUH!


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Smashing Idols said:


> I turn 68 10/04 and I'm not sweating these numbers at all! Everyone is more at risk of dying in a car crash, but do you think I'm going to stay "safe" at home or walk with a worthless mask? HA! I work 50 feet in the air in a bucket truck with a saw! Ienter Walmart and every place possible without a worthless mask. I have a gas mask if needed, but this is no pandemic; never was. It's a bioweapon created in China by eugenicist reduce-the-population Bill Gates of Hell and his co-conspirator A. Fauci, the WHO, the Communist Chinese Party to bring the planet under the power of the New World Order. I'm as averse to taking a covid test as I am to going to a hospital that receives $13,000 per covid patient! (Thank you George destroy-all-nations Soros and y'all Rothchilds!) With such a conflict of interest, what do YOU think the odds are that I wont be declared positive?? DUH!


LOL. First post, and I can tell you one thing. You’ll fit in just fine here


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Redlands Okie said:


> Should he have given the numbers that’s were being predicted ? Millions ? Guess that would be better.


Better to have set off a panic (worse than we already have) I suppose.

Notice that nobody wants to answer direct questions?


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

fireweed farm said:


> Looks like we are about to find out if Hydroxychloroquine and UV lights really work


The old fart just proved they don't work since he's now sick.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ArmyDoc said:


> It doesn't seem unreasonable *to me *to do these things, and ask those around me to do them, to decrease the risk of getting and/or spreading the disease.


It's "unreasonable" to keep everything shut down for a virus with a 95% survival rate.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's "unreasonable" to keep everything shut down for a virus with a 95% survival rate.


"Everything" isn't shut down.
"Practically everything" is open. Just added safety measures.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

fireweed farm said:


> "Everything" isn't shut down.
> "Practically everything" is open. Just added safety measures.


How about the business permanently closed from this fiasco?

How about the numerous restaurants and entertainment places still not being allowed to operate with enough capacity to pay the bills, not to mention make a profit. 

Open does not mean much for many peoples ability to take care of their families.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fireweed farm said:


> *"Practically everything" is open.* Just added safety measures.


That's misinformation.
If the "safety measures" work, why not open *all* the schools and businesses?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Practically everything is NOT open here. About half of the restaurants have closed permanently. Many others aren’t open yet, but may be in a few months.

Tech companies in the area still have their staff working from home. 

I have a small rental property in Austin that had a dry cleaner pick up/drop off store. They closed in April, and granted a waiver on rent, extended the waiver, and now they are going to attempt to open soon. Not charging rent till next year. 

Bars are still closed. 

Most music venues are closed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www.bizjournals.com/charlotte/news/2020/09/30/bars-theaters-return-in-latest-nc-reopen-phase.html



" Movie theaters and conference centers at 30% capacity or 100 people, whichever is less

• Bars, outdoors only, at 30% capacity or 100 people, whichever is less

• Small outdoor venues at 30% capacity or 100 people, whichever is less

• Large outdoor stadiums and venues — 10,000 capacity and above — at 7% capacity

• Outdoor amusement parks may open at 30% capacity

Part of the administration’s latest step to reopen the economy affirms Cooper’s statement last week on outdoor stadiums and venues. Those venues will be allowed to have attendance up to 7% of capacity. 

The move allows the NFL Carolina Panthers to sell a *limited number of tickets* for this weekend’s home game against the Arizona Cardinals, roughly *5,300 at the 75,000-capacity* Bank of America Stadium. 

*The number of people who test positive has been at or below 5% the past two weeks*, meeting the target range set by national and state health experts. "


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

fireweed farm said:


> "Everything" isn't shut down.
> "Practically everything" is open. Just added safety measures.


Lots of things still not opened all the way both here in Illinois and Indiana and Indiana is allowed to be fully open now. I suspect a lot of the fast food joints have found they can make more money doing drive through only due to fewer employees. BTW, schools here have been open since early August and where are the predicted outbreaks of COVID? None anywhere around here.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Apparently, not every state and city are opening businesses at the same rate.


----------

